# je n'ai plut iphoto et je n'arrive plu a le télécharger



## martinez2600 (18 Décembre 2008)

bonjour je possède un imac 10.4.11 et je n'ai plut iphoto je n'arrive plus a le téléchargez il me dit alerte impossible de trouvez une application adéquate que dois je faire je n'arrive pas a recuperez mais photo merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2008)

martinez2600 a dit:


> bonjour je possède un imac 10.4.11 et je n'ai plut iphoto je n'arrive plus a le téléchargez il me dit alerte impossible de trouvez une application adéquate que dois je faire je n'arrive pas a recuperez mais photo merci d'avance


Une réponse ici


----------



## Arlequin (18 Décembre 2008)

ça se télécharge iphoto


----------



## zep3 (18 Décembre 2008)

Sur le DVD d'installation tu as tout les programmes MAC OS.


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2008)

iPhoto ... customisation ... on m'explique ?

@MartineZ : un petit effort d'écriture ne serait pas de trop. Vraiment pénible à lire ton message.


----------

